# Canadian apprentices: Spacing / timing of college sessions



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleddyn said:


> This question is mainly aimed at my fellow Canadian apprentices...
> 
> What are your thoughts on the pros & cons of blasting through your college terms in quick succession, vs spreading them out?
> 
> ...


Wait until you have enough hours to write. Most schools include an extra week of pre-exam training at the end of advanced. It won’t help you if there is a 2 year gap before you write, but it will help in a big way if you do it right before writing the C of Q.

Advanced is the easiest level IMO. You won’t need your old study buddies as most of it is review.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I did years 1 & 2 back-to-back over the winter. Worked through the next winter, and did 3&4 back-to-back the following winter including the CofQ.

It really was ideal for me... personally, and tax-wise.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

I did basic about a year after I started my apprenticeship and intermediate a year after basic. I just became a third term apprentice in the last few months and hind sight being what it is, I would have rather have started basic around now so I could finish up with enough hours to write. That said, I'm glad I met my group of school buddies and I'll make it work.


----------

